# Favourite Sports and why?



## CubeDatCube (Apr 18, 2016)

list them down below.

Tennis and soccer for me.

The tennis matches are competitive.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 18, 2016)

Tennis because I'm in control of how well I do. Hockey because watching it is the most exciting thing ever. GO FLYERSSSSSS


----------



## sqAree (Apr 18, 2016)

Table tennis.

I don't really know why but I think table tennis being a 1v1 sport plays its role as well as the focus on dexterity / agility / tactics over strength.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 18, 2016)

I like volleyball, cause it's the only thing that I'm good at


----------



## Xtremecubing (Apr 18, 2016)

Curling cause I'm Canadian


----------



## rumarfer28 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cycling, because I like focusing in my own effort and feel the speed (but not too much ). I like watching it on tv too because it's a beatuful sport, and despite of people's thinking, it's a team sport, it's almost impossible to win a race without your teammates.


----------



## biscuit (Apr 19, 2016)

Baseball... Because baseball.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah I love table tennis as well. XD


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 19, 2016)

Table tennis is epic.


----------



## Username (Apr 19, 2016)

Floorball because it's the best sport in existance.


----------



## asacuber (Apr 19, 2016)

#cricketmasterrace


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Apr 19, 2016)

To do : Mountain Unicycling

To watch: Rugby, Soccer, Tennis, Cricket, Downhill MTB, Cross-country MTB


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2016)

Judo!


----------



## RhysC (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm a state champion at flat-water kayaking. I love it, it really works out your upper body and builds balance


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sailing, it's really fun even tho I only do it in the summer :v

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac Lai (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm only good at badminton and swimming, but I haven't done either in a long time.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 19, 2016)

Hah we got a lot of different answers here.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mathcounts.


----------



## Drad (Apr 19, 2016)

I like soccer its is fun because you can be rough and its easy to go from winning to losing by 3 points.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 20, 2016)

Wakeboarding is my fav water sport


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 20, 2016)

Basketball is my favorite. It's a great combination of physical and mental proficiency.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 20, 2016)

I like basketball soccer and football, basketball and soccer are pretty similar and both are fast paced and competitive, I just like football because I'm good at it.


----------



## mjm (Apr 20, 2016)

sqAree said:


> Table tennis.
> 
> I don't really know why but I think table tennis being a 1v1 sport plays its role as well as the focus on dexterity / agility / tactics over strength.


YEAH! I love table tennis. It's also pretty much the only way I can make money 

I also like bowling a lot, because it's a lot more complex than it might seem. You have to be able to read your ball's reaction and adjust your next shot based upon that (the lanes are covered with oil which wears down over with each shot, which makes your ball skid instead of hook)


----------



## Douf (Apr 20, 2016)

Marathon running


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 21, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> I like basketball soccer and football, basketball and soccer are pretty similar and both are fast paced and competitive, I just like football because I'm good at it.


Football is soccer


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Apr 21, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> Football is soccer


Not in America.
Sorry should've specified.
I am pretty good at soccer too so ya.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Apr 21, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Not in America.
> Sorry should've specified.
> I am pretty good at soccer too so ya.



Yeah I know


----------



## biscuit (Apr 21, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Mathcounts.


Well that's not a sport...


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 30, 2016)

Athletics. The luck factor is less than most sports and you get pure and simple results like the person who can jump the highest or run the fastest. Obviously they are usually disqualified for drug use sometime later but you can't have everything.



Drad said:


> I like soccer its is fun because you can be rough and its easy to go from winning to losing by 3 points.


How do you lose by 3 points in soccer?


----------



## EthanS (May 30, 2016)

Olympics/Athletics. It's fun to watch and play. Anybody else going to watch the 2016 Summer Olympics?


----------



## Drad (May 30, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> Athletics. The luck factor is less than most sports and you get pure and simple results like the person who can jump the highest or run the fastest. Obviously they are usually disqualified for drug use sometime later but you can't have everything.
> 
> 
> How do you lose by 3 points in soccer?


The other team makes 3 points more than you.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (May 30, 2016)

Like, actually going to Rio?


----------



## EthanS (May 30, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> Like, actually going to Rio?



No, just watching it. Although going to rio would be awesome


----------



## Boneless (May 31, 2016)

Either golf or tennis, since I'm good at those. I also like skiing.


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (May 31, 2016)

Boneless said:


> Either golf or tennis, since I'm good at those. I also like skiing.


Ooo I like skiing too


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 31, 2016)

Drad said:


> The other team makes 3 points more than you.



They're called 'goals' man


----------



## Drad (May 31, 2016)

SolveThatCube said:


> They're called 'goals' man


Same thing.


----------



## K3lpBoy (May 31, 2016)

E-sports, anyone?


----------



## Douf (May 31, 2016)

Drad said:


> Same thing.


Not really. Points are what you get at the end of a game if you won. Goals are what you get during the game so you can earn those points.


----------



## Douf (May 31, 2016)

Drad said:


> Same thing.


Not really. Points are what you get after a game if you won. Goals are what you score during the game to earn those points.


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 31, 2016)

Poker because it's the one of the only sports where people playing for the first time still have a chance to get money.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jun 1, 2016)

Drad said:


> Same thing.


They are not the same at all. If you won by 1 goal or 100 goals you would gain only 3 points assuming it was a league game.


----------



## Drad (Jun 1, 2016)

Tony Fisher said:


> They are not the same at all. If you won by 1 goal or 100 goals you would gain only 3 points assuming it was a league game.


ok ty im also going to frame your reply to me <3.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 1, 2016)

definitely bowling, and basketball too

i like bowling because speed isn't a factor the way it is in basketball and cubing


----------



## Dominic Diez (Jun 1, 2016)

Does anyone do any martial arts??? i have recently started Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. It requires you to focus so much on what you are doing that you just forget about any problems. You have to use your mind as much as if not more than your physical capabilities, and you're also learning how to defend yourself. I would recommend this to everyone! even if your the most passive person.


----------



## LostGent (Jun 1, 2016)

Douf said:


> Not really. Points are what you get at the end of a game if you won. Goals are what you get during the game so you can earn those points.



I'm going to assume very few people have heard of Gaelic Football? We have points and goals


----------



## Douf (Jun 1, 2016)

LostGent said:


> I'm going to assume very few people have heard of Gaelic Football? We have points and goals


Yes we all know Gaelic Football, which looks like the most fun sport on Earth! But we were talking about association football.


----------



## LostGent (Jun 1, 2016)

Douf said:


> Yes we all know Gaelic Football, which looks like the most fun sport on Earth! But we were talking about association football.



Oh _that_ football. I prefer CFL if I'm honest  If you like Gaelic, you should watch hurling, easily the fastest sport on grass


----------



## biscuit (Jun 1, 2016)

Ireland officially has the best sports besides baseball. Those look awesome.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 26, 2016)

Table tennis because it is awesome!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 26, 2016)

I like running
It's the most simple sport. You don't have to think at all. You just try your hardest


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 26, 2016)

Athletics and basketball ^^ The two others sports I do when you consider cubing as a sport  (I don't)


----------



## AirbusCube (Jun 26, 2016)

Cross country skiing because i like winter and dislikes summer


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 26, 2016)

Squash.


----------



## Matt11111 (Jun 29, 2016)

K3lpBoy said:


> E-sports, anyone?


Love me some Smash 4.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 29, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I like running
> It's the most simple sport. You don't have to think at all. You just try your hardest



Me 2. Long distance running is kinda fun when you do races and stuff. +YOU FEEL SO GOOD THE REST OF THE DAY ONCE YOU'VE DONE IT

Soccer and table tennis are the funnest sports.
Cricket, Badminton, swimming, cycling are all Kool too.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 29, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Poker because it's the one of the only sports where people playing for the first time still have a chance to get money.



POKER IS SICK
WATCHING PRO POKER IS FUN


----------



## biscuit (Jun 29, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> I like running
> It's the most simple sport. *You don't have to think at all.* You just try your hardest



*snickers*


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jun 29, 2016)

Social dancing because who doesn't like stuff you're good at? [emoji14]

Gesendet von meinem LG-D331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JimCube (Jun 29, 2016)

Dominic Diez said:


> Does anyone do any martial arts??? i have recently started Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. It requires you to focus so much on what you are doing that you just forget about any problems. You have to use your mind as much as if not more than your physical capabilities, and you're also learning how to defend yourself. I would recommend this to everyone! even if your the most passive person.


I used to take Aikido, but it was so physicaly demanding. I injured myself multiple times so i just quit after taking a major highschool entrance exam.


----------



## Tycubing (Jul 10, 2016)

Swim, baseball, and track


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 10, 2016)

Cubing. *flame war initiated*


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Cubing. *flame war initiated*



Speed cubing isn't a sport!
Now the flame war is really initiated.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 10, 2016)

Rcuber123 said:


> Speed cubing isn't a sport!
> Now the flame war is really initiated.


Speedcubing is a sport and if you think it isn't you deserve to have all of your stickers peeled off
*grabs popcorn*


Spoiler: off topic :(



Popcorn is not real
*grabs God*


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jul 10, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Speedcubing is a sport and if you think it isn't you deserve to have all of your stickers peeled off
> *grabs popcorn*
> 
> 
> ...



Speed cubing is not a sport. Peeling stickers is.


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jul 17, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Popcorn is not real
> *grabs God*


...


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Jul 19, 2016)

I do most of the sports at my school. Volleyball, Basketball, Badminton, Track + Field, Cross Country Running. It's un


----------

